# My 9 y.o. makes his first string...



## AKDoug

We then rotate the posts (we have a three post jig) and begin. We tie a loop in the end of the bowstring and hook it to a bungee cord setup.


----------



## AKDoug

.


----------



## AKDoug

Next we begin wrapping the bowstring around the posts in a clockwise direction being carefull to stack the string going up the posts.


----------



## AKDoug

We finish by tieing off the other end to the other end of the bungee like this...


----------



## AKDoug

Bungee setup when done.


----------



## AKDoug

Lay out end loops. In this pic he has it wrong. I make mine 2" from the right post and serve 2" to get a good 3/4" endloop.


----------



## AKDoug

Serve up those end loops. It's tough to teach a 9 y.o. to backserve and get it right, but he did it...


----------



## AKDoug

Snip off the tag end at the bungee hooks.


----------



## AKDoug

Loosen the jig and rotate the string so that you can do the other end serving.


----------



## AKDoug

Tie off the tag ends...


----------



## AKDoug

Serve the other end loop just like the one before. Now layout the endservings..in this case 12" from the end loop.


----------



## AKDoug

Now, looking back towards the end of the string, serve towards the endloop in a clockwise direction. Yes, we start at the middle of the string and go towards the end loop.


----------



## AKDoug

It's impossible to back serve so close to the post, so we cheat and slide a piece of bowstring under the serving to pull the end back under.


----------



## AKDoug

Next, repeat. Work from the center towards the end on the other end of the string going in a clockwise direction to complete the other end serving. That's about it except for the center serving which I am going to do on the bow since the bow is not here. Turned out great.  I'm really proud of him. He did a fantastic job. Now, if a 9 y.o. can do it, so can you


----------



## shoff14

Wish I had someone to teach me that.


----------



## alain

AKDoug said:


> Tie off the tag ends...


What kind of knot you do for the tag ends. Pic will be very appreciate

Thanks!


----------



## AKDoug

> Wish I had someone to teach me that.


YOU DO!!! Right here at AT  That jig was purchased from the classifieds. I learned every step of string making from the pages right here on AT. Two months ago I had never made a string and I haven't had any guidance outside the pages of AT. I made two strings that were too long. The third string was right on the money and it had ZERO peep rotation when I was done. Looked every bit as good, and has performed every bit as good as the dozen custom strings I have purchased in the last two years. The one above ended up with about 1/16 of a turn of peep rotation.

The knot I use is a larkshead knot, snugged up against the end loop serving. I have actually changed to just serving over the tag ends, but it's easier to tie off the ends for the kids.


----------



## steve hilliard

Great thread Doug !!! Thankyou for taking the time. Looks like we will have a future string maker .


----------



## Guest

Nice work,

I need to keep track of this thread

E


----------



## Kstigall

He should be 12 yrs old now................


----------



## dwagoner

yeah and its the first time ive seen it so im bumping it cuase its damn good stuff!!

ADMIN can we have this moved to string forum also maybe?????


----------



## archerm3

Question: Why do you serve the end servings in to out towards the loop rather than from the loop in. What's the difference?


----------



## gemini2281

Your kid is officially smarter than me.


----------



## dwagoner

archerm3 said:


> Question: Why do you serve the end servings in to out towards the loop rather than from the loop in. What's the difference?


FYI this is 3 years old but i bumped to get good info back up for string makers, i would assume that its a personal preferance on which direction they serve, possibly to come up to the end loops to close them nice and tightly maybe.


----------



## Green River

AKDoug;
The knot I use is a larkshead knot said:


> Do you mean by serving over the end tags that you do not tie the ends off at all?


----------



## Haliewahog

gemini2281 said:


> Your kid is officially smarter than me.


Roger that bra:darkbeer:


----------



## dwagoner

Green River said:


> Do you mean by serving over the end tags that you do not tie the ends off at all?


not sure if hes using AT anymore, but what he was saying is taking the tag ends of the string and wrapping around string bundle at the ends of the servings for end loops. Ive done this also but now i dont serve the end loops, i just wrap with tag ends.


----------



## BKING267

dwagoner said:


> FYI this is 3 years old but i bumped to get good info back up for string makers, i would assume that its a personal preferance on which direction they serve, possibly to come up to the end loops to close them nice and tightly maybe.



Thanks for finding this thread again DWagoner good info on here.


----------



## meatmissile

Nice info thread to keep


----------



## yang

Thx buddy, really detail


----------



## Babooze

Wow I had to search high and low for this thread! Glad I found it again! :darkbeer:


----------



## Schpankme

:bump:


----------



## mmusso

AKDoug said:


> It's impossible to back serve so close to the post, so we cheat and slide a piece of bowstring under the serving to pull the end back under.


How is this done? I've made a ton of strings over the last couple of years, but my end servings aren't as clean as i want them. Can anyone elaborate or provide pics?


----------



## ka30270

reference post


----------



## OCD

ttt


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Just bookmarked, great thread here...


----------



## mrbillbrown

Bump. Need to keep track of this. I'm having a thought of doing my own strings


----------



## Christopher67

GhostBuck_007 said:


> Just bookmarked, great thread here...


x2 I agree! :thumbs_up


----------



## jesse300

ttt


----------



## bambieslayer

well if a 10 year oldcan do it what am I waiting on?????????????


----------



## Schpankme

This kid rocks.


----------



## Wicked1Archery

meatmissile said:


> Nice info thread to keep


This is so great because our 11 & 12 year olds are going to make their first custom strings soon for their Mission's and they are really excited about it. Can't wait to show them this thread. Kids are actually naturally good at this type of thing because they have no mental blocks and no pre-conceived ideas about how difficult they think it may be. Will post up pictures of their custom strings once they get them made and then on their bows. It's a summer project so may be about June. Great thread!


----------



## jampg

Boy, That kid really does rock! His Dad sure must be proud. The young man is now 15 and probably has his own business by now.... Sure make me look like an amateur. I just looked at my string and the end serving does not look good. What's this kids number....


----------



## alarmguy38

ttt


----------



## gutpilz

Bump


----------



## kills-myth

Definite bump...... Good stuff here!


----------



## chenashot

Ttt


----------

